# Smoking Dove Breasts



## idfishnhunt

I've done some searching on here and unable to find a good thread on an actual step by step for smoking doves.  I'd like to wrap the breasts with bacon and smoke them.  I've only smoked three things so far...pork butt, jerky, and ribs.  So I am really pretty novice.  I have an MES 30.

Thanks for any guidance or help you can provide me with!


----------



## timberjet

I have smoked doves and quail and I do them both the same. Water chestnuts in there and wrapped in bacon. Hour or so in the smoker and good to go. I have marinaded in italian dressing and all kinds of other things. They are always good.


----------



## tropics

You can wrap them and cook at 270* til you get them to IT 165. Don't know what safe temp is for Dove.


----------



## timberjet

tropics said:


> You can wrap them and cook at 270* til you get them to IT 165. Don't know what safe temp is for Dove.


I cook wild game rare. screw the gov. on that one.


----------



## tropics

timberjet said:


> I cook wild game rare. screw the gov. on that one.


I just started eating Chicken after a 40 yrs., Bit into a bloody piece and that was it for me. Still a little shy.I was thinking Cornish Hen I see you put it in.


----------



## timberjet

tropics said:


> I just started eating Chicken after a 40 yrs., Bit into a bloody piece and that was it for me. Still a little shy.I was thinking Cornish Hen I see you put it in.


Yeah that is a different matter entirely. chickens are nasty creatures. Most of the chicken we eat we probably wouldn't if we went to a big chicken processing facility.


----------



## leah elisheva

This sounds so interesting! Please post photos when doing it! Yum! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## idfishnhunt

Ya...chickens, pretty disgusting...fat and full of veins...blah!  I wouldn't think it would take long for dove breasts to smoke...I just don't want them getting dried out too much.  I think a piece of bacon wrapped around them should keep them moist?


----------



## bmaddox

I have not smoked dove breasts but I have grilled them wrapped in bacon with a slice of jalepeno inside. If you cook them to rare they won't dry out. Like @timberjet  said you should never overcook wild game.


----------



## jammo

bmaddox said:


> I have not smoked dove breasts but I have grilled them wrapped in bacon with a slice of jalepeno inside. If you cook them to rare they won't dry out. Like @timberjet  said you should never overcook wild game.


I went on a dove hunt in Texas a few years back. They took the dove breast and marinated over night in a Italian and hot sauce mixture, then put on a slice of jalapeno, pepper jack cheese, wrapped in bacon and then hot grilled over mesquite - wow!


----------



## bcrisco

I have a few in the freezer that I need to do something with as well. How'd they turn out?

Maybe I'll throw them on this weekend when I do a wild turkey breast.


----------



## timberjet

idfishnhunt said:


> Ya...chickens, pretty disgusting...fat and full of veins...blah!  I wouldn't think it would take long for dove breasts to smoke...I just don't want them getting dried out too much.  I think a piece of bacon wrapped around them should keep them moist?


yes and something inside like a slice of Jalapeno or whatever you like. I like water chestnuts. They really take on the flavor.


----------



## idfishnhunt

Wow...I can't believe I just realized I didn't post any pictures, so sorry about that.  I logged on and was looking for some info and got to looking around and saw I let you guys down.  I do have pictures, so here they are.  Enjoy...and they were really, really good!













IMG_7006.JPG



__ idfishnhunt
__ Jan 23, 2016


















IMG_7007.JPG



__ idfishnhunt
__ Jan 23, 2016


















IMG_7008.JPG



__ idfishnhunt
__ Jan 23, 2016


















IMG_7011.JPG



__ idfishnhunt
__ Jan 23, 2016


















IMG_7012.JPG



__ idfishnhunt
__ Jan 23, 2016


















IMG_7015.JPG



__ idfishnhunt
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## brandt1592

timberjet said:


> I have smoked doves and quail and I do them both the same. Water chestnuts in there and wrapped in bacon. Hour or so in the smoker and good to go. I have marinaded in italian dressing and all kinds of other things. They are always good.


I use this recipe for duck and pheasant as well and it always turns out great! And I agree try to cook it rare or medium rare, just until bacon is crispy..most wild game turns into shoe leather if it's overcooked


----------



## Kirk J McClenahan

idfishnhunt said:


> I've done some searching on here and unable to find a good thread on an actual step by step for smoking doves.  I'd like to wrap the breasts with bacon and smoke them.  I've only smoked three things so far...pork butt, jerky, and ribs.  So I am really pretty novice.  I have an MES 30.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance or help you can provide me with!


Rub with olive oil and sprinkle with a poultry shake.i use Traeger.  
In a pellet grill i smoke with hickory apple blend.  Smooth smokey flavor.
1 hour at 225 and they came out moist and cooked to perfection.


----------

